# Road to Hell (Military SF Thriller)



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Captain Katherine Francis is about to disobey every Ethics Law the Union of Planets throws at her. After the Union's enemy destroys her home planet and murders her family, she makes the decision to bring an end to the war--whatever it takes.

When an opportunity arises to ally with the neutral Alliance and turn the tide of war, Katherine throws aside her moral code, partners with a known spy, and risks sacrificing the very core of who she is.

And when faced with choosing between her conscience and stopping the bloodshed, she realizes that, either way, she'll lose.

_Road to Hell is a fast-paced military science fiction novel about the choices one woman makes for her people's survival._

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Road-to-Hell-ebook/dp/B006WSF5YU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326487000&sr=8-2

*NEW!* Audiobook released today! It will be up on Audible and iTunes within a couple of weeks (not sure how long it takes for those to update), but if you are interested in a dramatic reading of the book, you can grab it from the audio-publisher for only $6.99.

http://iambik.com/books/road-to-hell-by-krista-ball/
Audible link ($11.19, 1 credit for members) http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_6?asin=B008PBKLXM&qid=1343615374&sr=1-6


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Krista, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). *If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning.*

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. *If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment.*

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Win an autographed copy of Road to Hell! Enter here: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/19384-road-to-hell

(Available to readers in Canada, US, UK, South Africa, Australia, and NZ)


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Last week to win an autographed copy!

To read the first three chapters, see here: http://kristadball.com/books/road-to-hell/


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm looking for 5-7 people who like military SF (or are willing to try it)  who would like to review. I'll provide whatever format you'd like. Completely honest, no holds barred, no ego massage needed

It's been a difficult book to get book bloggers willing to pick up since it's really outside of most of their genres.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

4 stars:


> It never got boring, and kept me wanting to see what happened next. The main character is someone I'd like to see in another book. She made some difficult decisions, showed strong leadership, and lived with the consequences of her actions.


Amazon -- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WSF5YU


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> 4 stars:
> Amazon -- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WSF5YU


 I'll bite. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

ljloula said:


> I'll bite. Sent you a pm.


Sent!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Received.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> The story was well-paced and the action moved along,sprinkled with dry bits of humor in the dialogue.


4 stars, Amazon review http://www.amazon.com/dp/1606592874


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

No new reviews, so just giving this a ye ol' bump


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Read the first three chapters here: http://kristadball.com/books/road-to-hell/


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty excited! Road to Hell is about to become an audiobook with Iambik Audiobooks. It should be out this week!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Audiobook is out!    

http://iambik.com/books/road-to-hell-by-krista-ball/


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm very excited


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

From Goodreads:



> The characters are very likable and Captain Catherine Francis is a very memorable and strong protagonist. I like that she is strong and every bit a leader, yet very human and easy to relate to.
> 
> The plot is engaging and captivates the reader. As an avid reader I'm pretty picky about what I do and don't like and I couldn't find anything unlikable here. The book is a definite keeper.


And listen to the first chapter of the audiobook here: http://iambikaudio.tumblr.com/post/20069205792/new-release-road-to-hell-by-kristadb1-read-by


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

A lovely review:



> Ethical issues may not, on the surface, sound like the most exciting subject for a military science fiction novel, but the book's intense focus on character provides more than enough drama sustain interest. In addition, the actual ethical dilemmas are explored nicely through their consequences on Captain Francis and those around her.
> 
> ...The setting is unobtrusively developed. The future painted he story isn't particularly exotic. All the factions are human, and the technologies and cultures a reasonable extrapolation from the present for the most part. This is effective in highlighting that this is fundamentally a story about an age-old human problem.


http://www.amazon.com/review/R16OHRQU3FFUYK/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007007FVA&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

We're still waiting for Audible & Amazon & iTunes to list the audiobook. You can still pick it up here: http://iambik.com/books/road-to-hell-by-krista-ball/


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> We all know what the road to hell is paved with, and Krista Ball, by way of her tall, strong, grieving captain, reminds us that "hell" isn't just a physical place but a state of mind and of being. Katherine decides that ending the war and defeating the Coalition is an end that will justify her means. What she doesn't expect, I think, is just how much her methods will cost her personally and how much her decision will ripple outward to affect others in her life.


-from http://onapalestar.wordpress.com/2012/04/20/book-review-road-to-hell-by-krista-ball/


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Realized that I hadn't bumped this in a while. 

Still have a couple of audiobooks to give away for reviews if anyone would like to listen


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just one of those bumps


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Giving away another 3 review copies, in case anyone wants to try out a different kind of military science fiction


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a little bump


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Soon as I finish reading _Tranquility's Blaze_, this one's next on the list.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

You might want to pace yourself. Two dark books back to back might give you heartburn


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I've giving away an autographed copy of Road to Hell over on Goodreads. http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13238497-road-to-hell


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

The giveaway is still going on and it's open internationally!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

The giveaway on Goodreads for the autographed copy is going on until the end of August. 

No new reviews or anything to mention; just wanted to remind folks to get in on the contest while they could


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Road to Hell's audiobook is now available on Audible! $11.19 regular price/1 credit or $7.83 for members!

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_6?asin=B008PBKLXM&qid=1343615374&sr=1-6


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

4 days left to win an autographed copy! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/27892-road-to-hell


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have the Kindle ebook of Road to Hell, you can now get the audiobook on Audible for $4.99!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was looking at that.  

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I am just so excited there are no words!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

it's very cool!  Good on you for having an audiobook!

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I lucked out with the audio company. Iambik is Canadian, and I knew a number of Canadian authors who were with them. In fact, I realized after the fact that I owned a number of their audiobooks! So I approached them, and they liked my work, so we formed an alliance.

Oh, for anyone wanting to listen, they have a longer sample on their website - the entire first chapter -- http://iambik.com/books/road-to-hell-by-krista-ball/ I love the narrator. She is just awesome. When I was proofing the book, I totally forgot I'd written it. She definitely made the book come alive.

They are doing the audiobook of my epic fantasy series, and I'm really excited about that, too. The narrator has just begun recording now.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a small bump


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I've been brow beaten into writing a second book for the series


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a small bump. Very excited that the audiobook and ebook link up. It's about the only time I wished I had a kindle so I could enjoy the feature! lol


----------

